# Fichiers VLC dans ipad



## privateryan (9 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

Suite à mon passage à Yosemite sur mon MBP, j'ai du le formater et réinstaller. Evidement je n'avais pas de sauvegarde. J'ai réussi via Senuti à récupérer une bonne partie de ma musique. Maintenant j'aimerai récupérer les films qui sont dans l'application VLC de mon Ipad est ce que quelqu'un sait comment je pourrai faire car je n'ai plus les fichiers d'origine.

J'aimerai aussi récupérer les photos de l'Ipad pour les mettre dans Iphoto sur mon MBP mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire quelqu'un a une idée ,

merci

Ryan


----------



## adixya (9 Mars 2015)

Pour VLC il faut aller dans iTunes, dans l'iPad, onglet apps, scroller vers le bas, sélectionner VLC dans le tableau de gauche. La liste des fichiers apparaît à droite. Il faut les sélectionner et cliquer enregistrer sous.

Pour les photos, tu branches l'iPad et tu utilises le transfert de photos OS X (tape transfert dans spotlight). Ou alors AirDrop.


----------



## privateryan (9 Mars 2015)

je ne maitrise ni le transfert de photos OSX ni Air drop ...

Merci pour VLC je vais tester


----------



## adixya (10 Mars 2015)

Ah ben y a rien de plus simple :

1) brancher iPad sur Mac
2) taper "transfert de photo" dans Spotlight
3) sélectionner les photos à transférer
4) choisir le dossier de destination
5) lancer le transfert en cliquant sur ok


----------



## privateryan (10 Mars 2015)

Donc je ne fais rien à partir d'Itunes ?

Ou se trouvent les photos d'photo sur le mac ? et les morceaux de musique ?

Merci d'avance

Bonne soirée 

Ryan


----------



## adixya (10 Mars 2015)

Vlc = itunes
Photos = transfert de photos

Musique = logiciel non Apple de type iexplorer, copy trans manager ou autre

Ça va c'est suffisamment clair ?


----------



## privateryan (10 Mars 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Vlc = itunes
> Photos = transfert de photos
> 
> Musique = logiciel non Apple de type iexplorer, copy trans manager ou autre
> ...


Pour la musique je suis passé par Senuti.
Les films j'ai réussi avec VLC.
Reste les photos ...


----------

